# Cost of living??



## jcvnstdn (Apr 26, 2012)

me and my wife and 3 year old are immigrating to Canada, my working visa is in place, all i need now is a couple of answers 

what is you month to month costs?
ie. food, car installments, housing/rent, communication, etc..
I am a network/IT administrator, what type of salary am i looking at?
my wife is an admin/accounting person what type of salary should she expect?

Where is a good place to live?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Some questions back at you.

What type of visa do you have?
What do you do for a living?


----------



## jcvnstdn (Apr 26, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Some questions back at you.
> 
> What type of visa do you have?
> What do you do for a living?


Working permit / visa
i am in IT, 7 years experience, and for 2 of those i have been a IT Manager


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

More questions if I may.

Working visa to me denotes that you have a job lined up. To try and answer your questions I need to know where the employer is located.
Canada is a vast country (world's second largest) so costs and facilities vary considerably from place to place


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

jcvnstdn said:


> me and my wife and 3 year old are immigrating to Canada, my working visa is in place, all i need now is a couple of answers
> 
> what is you month to month costs?
> ie. food, car installments, housing/rent, communication, etc..
> ...


Hi. I guess the costs depend on where you end up living. We live in a little town north of Kingston, Ontario. We love it here. Ottawa and Toronto are not too far and the US border is a short drive away. We are a family with two young children and we spend around $200 per WEEK on groceries. Our telephone, tv and internet package is around $150 per month, hydro (electricity) is around $120 per month and oil for heating averages to around $300 per month. Our property taxes are $220 per month. Car insurance is VERY expensive, it was over $4000 last year but we have managed to reduce it this year. For home and auto insurance we pay $280 per month, but that is only collision on one car (fully comp on one car). We don't pay installments on our cars but it would depend on what you buy / lease. I would guess around $300 per car per month. Rent / housing varies so much so it is very hard to say. Good luck with your plan. Fleur The great Canadian adventure


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Housing is the biggest variable. Renting right now is a smart option if there's affordable rental stock in the community you're moving to. Petrol is less expensive than Europe. Vancouver's housing is expensive, but there's good public transport to many parts of the metro area. Public schools are generally excellent, but you will often have "fees" for activities that you will have to pay.


Food prices vary across the country: cheese is stoopidly expensive and not very good compared to Europe.


----------



## jcvnstdn (Apr 26, 2012)

jawnbc said:


> Housing is the biggest variable. Renting right now is a smart option if there's affordable rental stock in the community you're moving to. Petrol is less expensive than Europe. Vancouver's housing is expensive, but there's good public transport to many parts of the metro area. Public schools are generally excellent, but you will often have "fees" for activities that you will have to pay.
> 
> 
> Food prices vary across the country: cheese is stoopidly expensive and not very good compared to Europe.


i was looking into going somewhere like Calgary, 
petrol is going to be a bonus if it's cheaper
and i don't really eat a lot of cheese(lol)


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi jcvnstdn

You may find this cost of living comparison website helpful ...

Cost Of Living Comparison


This site will give you an idea of what wages to expect for different locations in Canada ...

Working in Canada


Hope they help answer some of your questions.


----------



## jcvnstdn (Apr 26, 2012)

Oggy said:


> Hi jcvnstdn
> 
> You may find this cost of living comparison website helpful ...
> 
> ...


thanks!gives me a rough idea of what to expect!


----------

